# Simplicity 2012 no spark



## gryeden (7 mo ago)

I know it's a little smaller than others here but I'm having a heck of a time troubleshooting this thing. I can't seem to find a detailed explanation on the total wiring and operation of the mag/points circuitry. All I know right now is two days ago this thing ran like a sceamin' demon and now won't start for lack of spark. Any pointers would be appreciated. I really didn't want to pull the engine as that's what is required to get under the mag shroud. Thanks in advance.


----------

